# Happy California Tortie.......Seriously!!!



## Torty Mom (Mar 30, 2011)

This is what I came home to after work today. 

Seriously.......all that was missing are the cold drinks, chips and a few friends. Unless they left and cleaned up the mess before I walked into the door! Must have learned how to do it from my 18 year old son!

I think Lou is happy with his life! Makes me happy too. He moved from a box to Bakersfield Hills!!


----------



## coreyc (Mar 30, 2011)

That's priceless awesome pic[/align]


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Mar 30, 2011)

That's the life!


----------



## dmarcus (Mar 30, 2011)

Now that is a very happy and relaxed


----------



## Laura (Mar 30, 2011)

two of my happy calif cows.. Uh I mean tortoise's.

Video of them eating on facebook...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 30, 2011)

He seriously looks happy!!!


----------



## Edna (Mar 30, 2011)

He looks totally blissed out! I wish I could join him.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 30, 2011)

Normally I don't like to ascribe human emotions onto animals, but in Lou's case, I'd have to admit: He's happy!


----------



## Torty Mom (Mar 30, 2011)

Yay!! I LOVE MY LOU!!! He wasn't even interested in what I was doing after the picture. Little tortie turkey!

Yesterday he decided my son's lap was the place to take a nap!


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 30, 2011)

Happy Happy Joy Joy .... Nuttin" better than toasty concrete!



JD~


----------



## Tom (Mar 30, 2011)

Everyone loves a happy ending and it looks like Lou is no exception. He wants you to like him, so he'll never have to go back to the box. Haha. That's how I choose to see it anyway.

That is a truly great photo. You captured his little tortoise mood perfectly.


----------



## Angi (Mar 30, 2011)

I think he is happy and loves his home


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 30, 2011)

What a great picture! I'll be so glad when I can see Bob like that. Today was the first day in a month that it didn't rain. It made it up to 63 degrees today...Spring is on it's way...Beautiful pix...


----------



## DocNezzy (Mar 30, 2011)

Awesome pics.


----------



## Isa (Mar 31, 2011)

Beautiful pic! Lou is a handsome tortoise  and he looks very very happy!


----------



## pugsandkids (Mar 31, 2011)

Lucky guy, and he looks like he knows it!


----------

